# Elinin körünü



## SEA91

Hi all.
Can someone tell me what his means please?

Elinin körünü yapması lazım gelir.


----------



## srknpower

As a Türk, I do not know what it means.  But I will check its meaning and be back 
But I am sure that we use it when we get angry with something or react to people.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

TÜRK DİL KURUMU

A Word ( rather a saying ) of reprise said in a dire or depressive situation.


----------



## SEA91

RimeoftheAncientMariner said:


> TÜRK DİL KURUMU
> 
> A Word ( rather a saying ) of reprise said in a dire or depressive situation.



How would we say it in English? Is there an equivalent in English?


----------



## Smeros

It's a tricky one.

Its equivalents could be "what nonsense!", "shut up!", "go to hell!"


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

yeah, quite tricky !

I would go for

Sod off ! , i do not wish to hear any of that nay-say ( just expresses this , in state of real annoyance )


----------



## SEA91

Got it! Thank you all!


----------



## wavecrash

I'd like to chime in. I agree with all the previous posters.

"Elinin körü" is an exclamation used to stop someone from being a nuisance but it has acquired more meanings in time and come to be used in different situations.


Imagine the following conversation:

- Did you tell the guy not to press any charges, c'mon c'mon c'mon pleaaaase say you did.
+...
-You promised me you'd do that.
+ Well, I kept my promise.
-Really? What did ya say, c'mon c'mon man, tell me what you said to him!!
+Elinin körü! (as if to say wtf could I have said, geez, shut up, get off of me!)

So this exclamation indeed means all those things mentioned in the previous replies but with the slight distinctions that
1. either your object of "affection" is nagging at you and you are fed up,
2. or you are angry for some reason and one remark makes you go off:

- mom, what are you going to get me for my birthday? (let's say this is a very poor family)
+ elinin körünü alıcam(alacağım), elinin körünü! ("gonna buy you you-know-what", yeah, gonna buy you that!) (meaning: shut up already!)

-I think I'm going eat another doner.
+elinin körünü ye, öküz! (eat you-know-what, you beast!) (other exclamations: yuh!(boo), oha!, çüş! -the last two being rude versions of "woah!" because they are sounds made to stop an animal (horse, ox, donkey) you've been riding when you arrive your destination.)

- what was the name of the actor who starred in such-and-such movie for five seconds and then never took any part in another big budget movie? (insert some outlandish question or one whose answer you already know)
+ elinin körü. ("go to hell!", obviously not in the mood to talk) just because I'm a film buff, it doesn't mean I have all the answers.

I exaggerated the extent of nagging very much to make myself clear, and you can come across this exclamation in much milder situations, when it's really uncalled for, depending on how much aggression is in the air.


----------



## SEA91

Thank you so much for the detailed explanation. You have explained it very well and understandable


----------

